# Briquettes - Do any NOT smell like burning 2x4's?



## piaconis (Aug 2, 2012)

Let me start by saying that I am a die-hard lump charcoal user.  I have a stack of 25 bags of Royal Oak piled next to my house that my family affectionately refers to as "Mount St. Charcoal".  I love the flavor that it imparts on the meat, and love the aroma as it smokes.  I had used briquettes for a while as a novice griller, and since moving to lump charcoal, I hate the burning 2x4 smell of Kingsford blue.  It always makes me wonder if I'm cooking, or if my house is on fire.

However, I religiously use briquettes at the bottom of my charcoal basket to provide a little bit of insurance over the course of a long smoke.  Since they burn slower and more consistently, they are a great safety net.  I also occasionally start my fire with briquettes because it is easier to dump the nice, even briquettes into my firebox, where the lump sometimes ends up scattering to the wind (and usually, all over my deck).

So, after my impassioned rant, my question is this...are there any briquettes out there that don't smell like someone started a fire in a truss factory?  Is there a brand that will, at least, not make me gag, or that may even be a viable option for those coming cooler months when I am trying to keep my heat nice and even?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2012)

I quess it is preference. I have never used Hardwood Charcoal so can't speak on it but Kingsford Blue being what my Dad learned on, and taught me to use and now my girls, is what I know. My point is the Aroma is Nostalgic of " The Good Old Days " and Family Picnics, Fun Times and Care Free Summers....I LOVE the Smell!!! I have tried other brands of Briquettes and with the exception of Match-Light ( YUK!) all smell about the same to me. The big difference is Kingsford just plain Lights Better, Faster and Burns more consistantly than other brands I have tried. Maybe Kingsford Hickory or Mesquite will smell better to you...Good Luck...JJ


----------



## LanceR (Aug 3, 2012)

The Hickory Kingsford briquettes seem to have a lot more palatable aroma than standard briquettes.  I still mix in wood chunks but the hickory stuff doesn't seem to leave the flavor notes most do.

Maybe some folks just sense the flavor of the binders in briquettes more than others.

Lance


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 3, 2012)

I use Royal Oak briquettes, I get them at KMart. RO also makes briquettes for Family Dollar, The Home 360° brand at Hannaford and a number of other house brands. I also use Stubb's briquettes, find them at Lowes, I like them better than RO but they are a bit pricey compared to RO.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 3, 2012)

I may have to try the Royal Oak ones.  I like their lump charcoal.

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## gotbags-10 (Aug 3, 2012)

I use GFS brand briquettes. I really like them. They are made from hardwood and are much bigger than kingsford briquettes I find I don't have to stoke them half way through a long smoke like I do with kingsford.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

